# 08 F350 to 11 F350 Mount Kits



## jpar247 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm thinking about getting a new truck. I run a 8'6" Western Pro Plus on my current 08 F350 6.4L. I thinking about upgrading to the new 11 or 12 F350 with the new 6.7L. Does anyone know if I can take the mount kit from my 08 and mount it up to the 11 or 12? I checked on Western's site and they say the 08 takes a 31269 and the 11 takes a 31269-1. 

Anyone know the difference? 

Thanks in advance and hope everyone has a great plow season!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I cant help you on the western side however I did email the Canadian distributor for Fisher, Western Blizzard and was told the older mount will fit my newer truck. A slight modification is required is what they told me. Also said my 8611 LP plow is too heavy for that truck. :laughing:

There is some sort of auxiliary cooler mounted right close to the frame on the passenger side and that's the problem.

I have the older blizzard mount and do not want to get a new plow just because I have a new truck.


----------



## beam (Jan 24, 2009)

need to trim the bracket for the oil cooler on the pass side


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

it will work, their is just a smal bracket kit that you need, I will look tomorrow as they just put the mount kit on my '11 last week


----------



## jpar247 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great to hear, thanks for the help guys. Hopefully I can keep my old kit and just trim up a bracket like said before.


----------



## jpar247 (Jan 30, 2009)

How you guys liking you '11 6.7Ls?


----------



## 05ram (Jan 12, 2010)

I just picked one up last week and love it. I traded in my ram 1500 and bought an f350. It rides better and is not as loud as the hemi.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I know it is an old thread but what did you have to modify to make the standard mount fit the dash 1 mount. Any help would be would be appreciated.


----------

